# PPI Art Series PPI ART Series A1200, A600, A200 ,A100, EPX-223!



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

Not my auction...

WOW! Check it out! I don't know if its a good deal but never seem this many amps packaged together for sale. 

PPI ART Series A1200, A600, A200 ,A100, EPX-223 amp system with crossover | eBay


----------

